

Luminaries pay tribute to Steve Jobs at Stanford service - jkw
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_19127962

======
hkmurakami
I live in close proximity to the campus yet didn't know about the service
until now.

Much respect to the organizers, the school, and the attendees for keeping this
private event, private.

